# Chlamydia



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I`m new here so please forgive me if i have posted this in the wrong thread!
Right then....well here`s the story....

In January i bought a BSH kitten who was advertised in my local newspaper. I didn`t know at the time about sites such as these and how the GCCF worked. I know i probably acted in ignorance but i saw the lovely kittens....who looked very healthy and happy and parted with my money!
I realise now that you should get contracts and follow ups and stuff....but...anyway....

The kitten seemed fine and after a couple of days `settling in` time she was perfect......until she started sneezing...and her eyes were running...and then i took her to the vet...and he diagnosed `herpes`/ possibly`chlamydia! Even though she had had her vaccs and was 16 weeks old.

Well it has took until now (4 months)..and lots of vets visits to get her eyes to stop weeping, and she infected my other two cats aswell....even though they have been vaccinated....which i don`t understand...?

But the thing is.... is that i have no contact with this lady who sold me her kitten. She doesn`t live at the address where i went to buy the kitten and likewise with her telephone number. 

She gave me a pedigree form which listed lots of `grand champions` and i have `googled` these and they are genuine GCCF prefixes...yet i cant find anything which tells me who this woman was or where her kitten was bred from...yet my kitten `looks` like the kittens and cats which are on these websites!

I know this probably sounds really silly on my behalf....but until i bought a kitten that was ill i had never even heard of the GCCF!!! I just wanted a happy healthy kitten...bought from a genuine person....

So where on earth would she have got the pedigree from?
Was she a GCCF breeder who was selling poorly kittens?
How can i find out?

Thanks for listening


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

lovecat said:


> Well it has took until now (4 months)..and lots of vets visits to get her eyes to stop weeping, and she infected my other two cats aswell....even though they have been vaccinated....which i don`t understand...?


I don't know jack about breeding or the GCCF, but I can tell you vaccinations don't cover Chlamydia which is why they all got it.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't know jack about breeding or the GCCF, but I can tell you vaccinations don't cover Chlamydia which is why they all got it.


you can have a vaccination to cover chlamdia but you do have to request , in my case i didnt and my cat was given it !! but as for the GCCF if you call them up and give them the breed reg number and all the details on the pedigree they maybe able to help you ! and so sorry to hear about your cats  i hope they get better soon !


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Was the kitten inoculated when you bought her ?
If so the Vets name is on the certificate try contacting them as they may know who the owner (breeder)was and have her address


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't know jack about breeding or the GCCF, but I can tell you vaccinations don't cover Chlamydia which is why they all got it.


I just thought that a kitten that had been vaccinated would be a healthy kitten......i didn`t know cats could get herpes and chlamydia!


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> you can have a vaccination to cover chlamdia but you do have to request , in my case i didnt and my cat was given it !! but as for the GCCF if you call them up and give them the breed reg number and all the details on the pedigree they maybe able to help you ! and so sorry to hear about your cats  i hope they get better soon !


Thank you Staceyscats! 

I think i have been very naive as there isn`t any reg number on my pedigree....its just a sheet of paper listing the kittens sire/dams for 5 generations.....and i think it is a photo copy too


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

may said:


> Was the kitten inoculated when you bought her ?
> If so the Vets name is on the certificate try contacting them as they may know who the owner (breeder)was and have her address


Hello May,
Yes she was and i have a vets card which i was given, so that is a positive step i can take...thank you!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh  what a shame, Im sorry to hear about your kitten, Its a shame such a joyous time can turn into a nightmare. My kittens first injection was for everything including Chlamydia, but as the others say some have to be requested. I do hope your kitten gets well soon and i hope you find the breeder.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

lovecat said:


> I just thought that a kitten that had been vaccinated would be a healthy kitten......i didn`t know cats could get herpes and chlamydia!


Neither did I until mine developed it. I meant standard vaccionations don't cover Chlamydia to clear up any confusion. Didn't realise some vets did it as standard.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear your story. I would think, taking everything else into consideration, the pedigree is probably a fake - or it may be real but for another cat. 

May's advice is probably the best avenue you have to explore this further. Let us hope the vet's certificate is genuine but then they may not be allowed to divulge the lady's information. Is it possible you can phone the newspaper where you saw the ad and see if they can provide any info - they must have some details as presumably she would have paid for the ad by card. If nothing else you could complain to them about her and hopefully they may not place any future ads for her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

We had suspected Chlamydia years ago - if it is that, a long course of oxytetracycline clears it up, eventually. These days we vaccinate against it but when we first wanted to do that the vet said they didn't even stock it and would have to order it in - and this is a large practice too.

The problem is that the cat flu vaccine is actually far less effective than the human flu vaccine. The virus mutates but the vaccines don't get updated. We all keep vaccinating because 1. the GCCF require it and 2. The vaccine is "packaged" with the FIE vaccine and that DOES work. I've had a show rejection before with a kitten with calicivirus and that was of course a vaccinated kitten (fortunately calicivirus isn't at all serious, it's the other cat flu, FVR, that is)

The lack of registration numbers does rather suggest an unregistered cat I'm afraid. If you intend to breed, you're going to be well advised to start again. If you bring any more kittens in, make sure you only buy kittens that are vaccinated against Clamydia because as long as it isn't cleared up you will risk giving it to the new kitten.

Liz


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

I dont understand why people do these fake pedigrees,whats the point??it soon becomes clear that all is not well when someone who knows there stuff notes the lack of reg numbers,information etc.i hope you get it all sorted soon.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

what an awful situation, hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O deal, poor you, poor kitten. Hope your babe can get the necessary treatment soon and will be over it quickly. Sending cyber purrs and best wishes.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi LC-really sorry that you find yourself in this situation and hope your kitt gets healthy asapGood luck in your quest and as part of a reputable breeding family-i am disgusted that this happened but sadly not surprised,many people have bad experiences with byb's whether "registered" or not-don't lose heart and strokes and cyber hugs for you both


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi LC, what a terrible thing you've had done to you. Have you contacted GCCF directly, they should help with the registrations bit. As for Herpes, it's a horrible thing. It sadly does spread and once the cat has it, it has it forever sadly. Outbreaks can be cleared up with drugs, but it will always be in the cats system. Stress, like calling, having kittens, even moving house ect can set the illness back off again. Though as breeders we are recommended to rehome the cat neutered on it's own if possible as it can be passed to kittens. Everything should be scrubbed down & washed. The problem you have with having other cats is that herpes can lie dormant, so you would'nt always know if they had it until they were ill themselves. 
I really hope you get to the bottom of everything, whoever sold you the kitten is a disgrace in my eyes!!*


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Oh  what a shame, Im sorry to hear about your kitten, Its a shame such a joyous time can turn into a nightmare. My kittens first injection was for everything including Chlamydia, but as the others say some have to be requested. I do hope your kitten gets well soon and i hope you find the breeder.


Thank you Amy!
I just seem to be going round and round in circles and not getting anywhere. She isn`t registered with the gccf, she just came with a pedigree paper, and i now realise that these are two completely different things. Its such a shame though because the people who genuinely bred her ancestors probably have no idea that their pedigrees are being used in this way.

Luckily my kitties are now on the road to recovery and she is such a sweet little thing that i wouldn`t change her for the world, but its unfortunate that i found out the hard way.....wish i`d have known about this forum in January!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to read your kitts seem to be turning a corner LC-thankgod for your obvious love,care and patienceMay you all enjoy happier and healthier times from now on


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> So sorry to hear your story. I would think, taking everything else into consideration, the pedigree is probably a fake - or it may be real but for another cat.
> 
> May's advice is probably the best avenue you have to explore this further. Let us hope the vet's certificate is genuine but then they may not be allowed to divulge the lady's information. Is it possible you can phone the newspaper where you saw the ad and see if they can provide any info - they must have some details as presumably she would have paid for the ad by card. If nothing else you could complain to them about her and hopefully they may not place any future ads for her.


Hello there!
Yes having read the replies here i think it is a fake too.
Would it be possible for someone to breed from a registered cat and then sell the kittens on without registering them if they were ill? 
I think that is the thing that is `bugging` me......although if she hadn`t been ill then i would never have been any the wiser... and then i give her the benefit of the doubt and wonder if she knew that the kits were poorly when she sold them!


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

lizward said:


> We had suspected Chlamydia years ago - if it is that, a long course of oxytetracycline clears it up, eventually. These days we vaccinate against it but when we first wanted to do that the vet said they didn't even stock it and would have to order it in - and this is a large practice too.
> 
> The problem is that the cat flu vaccine is actually far less effective than the human flu vaccine. The virus mutates but the vaccines don't get updated. We all keep vaccinating because 1. the GCCF require it and 2. The vaccine is "packaged" with the FIE vaccine and that DOES work. I've had a show rejection before with a kitten with calicivirus and that was of course a vaccinated kitten (fortunately calicivirus isn't at all serious, it's the other cat flu, FVR, that is)
> 
> ...


Hello Liz 
The vet didn`t seem too concerned that it could be chlamydia. He said the treatment would be the same as for any URI. 
We don`t intend breeding and hopefully they are well on the way on the road to recovery now. Hubby has been building me a lovely catrun for them over the bank holiday so they can get some much needed sunshine without picking up any more `nasty`s` from the neighbourhood toms!

Blimey...its definitely been a learning curve!


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I dont understand why people do these fake pedigrees,whats the point??it soon becomes clear that all is not well when someone who knows there stuff notes the lack of reg numbers,information etc.i hope you get it all sorted soon.


Hi Clare,

It is all very fishy...and i don`t understand it either .....although i must admit it was the `pedigree` that attracted me to them when i saw the advert cos i thought that would mean they were healthy kittens, so these people are preying on naive people like me who don`t understand the cat breeding world.
I thought pedigree and registered were the same thing.....and it looks like my kitty probably has neither!
She is lovely though..... even if she (and her adopted sisters) have cost me all my holiday money for this year!


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Rraa said:


> O deal, poor you, poor kitten. Hope your babe can get the necessary treatment soon and will be over it quickly. Sending cyber purrs and best wishes.


Thanks for your kind words.
She is much better now, although it has been a very long road to recovery for her.


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi LC-really sorry that you find yourself in this situation and hope your kitt gets healthy asapGood luck in your quest and as part of a reputable breeding family-i am disgusted that this happened but sadly not surprised,many people have bad experiences with byb's whether "registered" or not-don't lose heart and strokes and cyber hugs for you both


Hello Kelly.
Yes, it has been an ordeal, i just wish i had known about this forum before i jumped in and bought from a newspaper! (Although i`m glad really cos she is a gorgeous cheeky little thing.)
I think there should be laws for this sort of stuff, cos these are living creatures we are dealing with....not blooming second hand cars!
You definitely live and learn!


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi LC, what a terrible thing you've had done to you. Have you contacted GCCF directly, they should help with the registrations bit. As for Herpes, it's a horrible thing. It sadly does spread and once the cat has it, it has it forever sadly. Outbreaks can be cleared up with drugs, but it will always be in the cats system. Stress, like calling, having kittens, even moving house ect can set the illness back off again. Though as breeders we are recommended to rehome the cat neutered on it's own if possible as it can be passed to kittens. Everything should be scrubbed down & washed. The problem you have with having other cats is that herpes can lie dormant, so you would'nt always know if they had it until they were ill themselves.
> I really hope you get to the bottom of everything, whoever sold you the kitten is a disgrace in my eyes!!*


Hello there 
I`m not sure what to say to the gccf because there isn`t any reg number for her on the pedigree...i think its just a pedigree sheet that you can probably buy....its got `iams and Eukanuba` printed on the top. So i don`t think she is registered, and the names of the other cats on the pedigree may not even be related to her.
The vet mentioned `stress` so i suppose there is no way of knowing is there, whether my cats already had this and it `came out` because of the stress of introducing a new cat into the household?

I think that the fact that her telelphone number is now `unobtainable` when i ring it and there was no answer at her home when i called means she knew that this kitten wasn`t well and just wanted to get rid of it before it cost her money at the vets. 
And she had another for sale too, so it isn`t just me that she has done this too. It makes me wonder how many people have experienced the same? 
Oooo it makes my blood boil!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'd be furious!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She may well be an unregistered pedigree cat, there are plenty of those about. The fact that she isn't registered doesn't necessarily mean the pedigree is inaccurate.

Liz


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm really sorry this has happened to you. It makes me mad. There are so many good breeders out there, but sadly just as many bad ones!!! I'm not sure what you can do really. The pedigree is just a print out by what you're saying and probably isn't the right cats on it anyway. The only other thing you could do is google the prefix's of some cats on there and see if any breeders show up and contact them.*


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

lizward said:


> She may well be an unregistered pedigree cat, there are plenty of those about. The fact that she isn't registered doesn't necessarily mean the pedigree is inaccurate.
> 
> Liz


She is a beauty so i think that is probably right and i don`t suppose it matters really as she is a pet. 
Thanks Liz


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm really sorry this has happened to you. It makes me mad. There are so many good breeders out there, but sadly just as many bad ones!!! I'm not sure what you can do really. The pedigree is just a print out by what you're saying and probably isn't the right cats on it anyway. The only other thing you could do is google the prefix's of some cats on there and see if any breeders show up and contact them.*


I have googled some of the prefixes that are on the pedigree and i have found a couple of websites where breeders have had cats with the same prefix....but it looks like they bought these cats legitimately and have then bred from them and had kittens which have had their own prefix.... if that makes sense.....so i think i could be going all round the houses if my cat came from one of these cats three or four generations ago. The only prefix that keeps coming up has no website for it! 
I suppose i will have to put it down to experience and bad luck...
Thank you for your advice and your time....i really appreciate it...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Why not find a Yahoo group for the relevant breed and ask on there? Someone will know who that prefix belongs to. Not that there will be anything much you can do, of course.

Liz


----------

